# Applescript



## bobo (30 Avril 2002)

Salut,
Est-ce que qqun saurait me dire ou trouver de la doc en Français sur applescript et macos X ?

Merci,
Boris.


----------



## myckmack (30 Avril 2002)

Pour AppleScript, c'est là.


----------



## bobo (30 Avril 2002)

He ben !
Merci et merci aussi à la personne qui fait ce colossal travail de traduction.
Juste dommage que ce soit avant mac osX...

Bo.


----------

